# Self Unloading Hay Trailers



## Small Timer (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi guys. I've been reading these forums for some time, but this is my first post.

I have been looking at the self unloading hay trailers such as the ones made by GoBob and EZ-Haul. Does anyone have any experience with these that they would be willing to share? Also, I have found very few used trailers like these for sale. Is that because they are built so well and work so good that no one is willing to part with them?

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## kshayharvester (Mar 21, 2009)

I borrowed my neighbors ez haul this summer and didn' realize that you HAVE to have a tall gooseneck ball to trip the bales off. I have a pivoting ball with the door beside, you lift the door and ball rotates sideways under bed and door lays flat on top. When I tripped the bales off the trailer the gooseneck pin got bent and I didn't realize until I tried to unhook the trailer and couldnt. Make sure you measure your ball from the top down to the shoulder and make sure theres 3 1/4 in or it won't work. I spent a whole afternoon trying to get the trailer off the truck and had to pay for new parts. 
Other than that the thing worked good till I broke it! LOL


----------



## cfarms2 (Oct 9, 2009)

We have two 8 bale GoBob hay trailers and love the way they pull loaded. Highway speeds are no problem, and you can see around the trailer for traffic behind you. Bought these trailers to deliver hay to customers who were unable to unload a semi. We pull these with 1 tons with deweze beds, and have never had problems with the gooseneck hitting or bending anything on our beds. Trailers unload smoothly, and if the bales have not become flat on bottom the hay will end up in a good straight row. Hope this helps.


----------



## Joe (Oct 3, 2009)

Check out Hawkins Hay Trailers.They are the only ones on market that let you dump without getting out of truck.They also have a hay loader that loads trailers as you drive.It is called a Bale Flipper.It hooks to side of trailer and loads big rounds as you drive.Web Site has a video.hawkinsmfg.com..
Bale Flipper,Five bale and ten bale trailers.


----------

